# Chief



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thought I would share some pics of my 1 year old lab chief. We shot about 100 birds over him this year in Iowa but im moving back home to Rolla to go to college in Devils Lake so it should be drastically more birds id say haha. He is a pointing lab with a ton of drive for bird hunting, Waterfowl and Upland. Anyways here he is.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Welcome to Nodakoutdoors. Beautiful dog, looks like a powerhouse.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yup, definatly a power house!!!


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Fine looking dog. Yellow labs are my favorites.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, to both of you guys! And yup, same here.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Good Looking dog Chief is.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Early goose


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

That's a fine lookin young man right there.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE don't degrade that handsome dog by putting face paint on him! It makes him look like he might belong to that total dork and criminal, jeff foiles. And we all know what happens to dogs that hunt with jeff...they get shot.


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

only time I ever have, it was for a photo contest. Otherwise he stays nice and yellow and proud haha


----------



## Hunt1Fish2 (Oct 19, 2012)

few hunting pics


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank God! I'll forgive you...this time. I'm surprised that Chief didn't bite you.


----------

